# Anyone know of someone who has done a Jeep Grand Cherokee conversion?



## lgilliam (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys, does anyone know of someone who has done a Jeep Grand Cherokee conversion? I am looking for recommendations for my 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee project.


----------



## gary k (Aug 19, 2008)

We had a guy in our chapter do a regular Cherokee and he got about a 5 mile range. Recommendation - get something smaller and lighter! Unless you want to build an off-road toy, Jeeps are junk (I have a 96 Grand Cherokee that has been the lemon of the lemons).


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

I also think that you should consider a smaller car, but if thats not an option you might want to take a look at these conversions although they are not of Jeep

http://www.evalbum.com/3348
http://www.htcracing.com/electriccar.htm
http://www.evalbum.com/1630

and also check this built threat

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42687&highlight=range+rover

that should give you some idea of how other have gone about a similar build.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

DriveEV.com: JeepEV - Jeep Cherokee EV conversion
This is one site that i really like. And it is a Jeep


----------



## lgilliam (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I know it's not the most suitable, but a very practicle vehicle for my needs and I happen to have one in my driveway with a blown ICE. I guess I could just keep loading batteries in the thing!


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

The cost of the car to convert to electric is the least expensive item when building an EV. Most people don't understand this, because it is completely opposite for a gas car, where the car is the major expense.
You can save $1k-$3k on the car, and then spend $10-30k on the rest.
The major expense in an EV is the BATTERY. 
You should plan/optimize everything else around it.
If you are using a massive pack of lead batteries a Cherokee might work OK because it can handle 1500lbs of batteries.

That said, you should also convert what you want to KEEP, because you will never be able to sell it for what it cost to build. 
I have a '89 Cherokee for towing my boat, and I love it, the I6 lasts forever, 4WD/AT is great, but it has about the worst aerodynamics of any car except for a Hummer.



lgilliam said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah, I know it's not the most suitable, but a very practicle vehicle for my needs and I happen to have one in my driveway with a blown ICE. I guess I could just keep loading batteries in the thing!


----------

